# Smooth New Ride for T-Bone



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, it's true...you won't recognize Tbone, with this new fancy water toy! 2004 Sea Hunt 202, deep "V" w/150hp, Salt Water Edition, Mercury. She cuts through the waves, so very smoothly, and makes the whitecaps, disappear. Very well kept, easy to clean, ship to shore radio, Sony stereo w/USB to play music from my I-Phone. Two live wells, rod storage, overhead lighting, custom T-Top, nice Hummingbird color GPS/FF(will be replaced w/my HDS-10) I will have to draw straws, and rename her for one of my 11 Grand daughters. I am very blessed, and excited to start the 2017 fishing season. Tight Lines All!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations! It sure looks like a deep safe hull, and one that will be more comfortable when the inevitable happens .... big waves.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Nice rig!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very sweet set up! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

My son-in-law was kind enough to give me a very expensive "T-Top cover that he used for his 27' offshore/bay boat. It should fit this 20 footer, how be it with a little adjustment, here and there. Yes, Whitebassfisher, this will be a big change from the smaller Kenner. No more taking waves, and feeling beat up after leaving the water. The tandem trailer, allows this boat to be more balanced, and pulls as easy as the Kenner. Bringing more folks on the vessel, make for more fun! More horsepower, feels very good! This ride, allows me to hit the salt, occasionally, as well. C U on the H20


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice T! See ya out there


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good looking rig!!!!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice TBone. You know you are going to have to keep that in the garage?
I also have a manual on my 2005 Mercury saltwater 115 that covers the 150 motor too. Let me know if you need it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats that's a great rig !!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes very nice love a true v-hull.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice rig! Boy is he going to have fun now. No fear of the big waves! Good Luck and great fishing....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Nice looking outfit; and with you at the helm I'm sure it will be a fish catching machine!!!


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats, nice rig !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes a fine rig, those Sea Hunts are great boats.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

That big girl should handle a chop well


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking rig! Congratulations!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I love my Sea Hunt, Triton 188. I monitor 16 while on the water.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks so very much, everyone! Mark, this is a Triton 202, Center console. I'm very proud of this boat... the vessel I've wanted, my entire life. Next will be a Minn Kota Wireless Trolling Motor, with spot lock. No more having to ride the waves, on the bow. My 16 Grandkids, will enjoy this boat much more than the Kenner! Even a porta potty inside the console. What else could a wife ask for? She doesn't fish very often, but she will like that feature! The mornings are nice, right now. C U on the H20!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Thanks so very much, everyone! Mark, this is a Triton 202, Center console. I'm very proud of this boat... the vessel I've wanted, my entire life. Next will be a Minn Kota Wireless Trolling Motor, with spot lock. No more having to ride the waves, on the bow. My 16 Grandkids, will enjoy this boat much more than the Kenner! Even a porta potty inside the console. What else could a wife ask for? She doesn't fish very often, but she will like that feature! The mornings are nice, right now. C U on the H20!


I'd have had that exact boat if it had fit in the garage. Enjoy!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------

